

Carbon Capture: Tiny Blue Bubbles Designed to Help Save the Planet [video] - washedup
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-03-16/tiny-blue-bubbles-designed-to-help-save-the-planet
The scientists did an AMA a couple weeks ago. Check it out here for more info: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;science&#x2F;comments&#x2F;2x3sja&#x2F;science_ama_series_im_roger_aines_a_geochemist&#x2F;
======
washedup
The scientists did an AMA a couple weeks ago. Check it out here for more info:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/2x3sja/science_ama_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/2x3sja/science_ama_series_im_roger_aines_a_geochemist/)

